# Shipoke



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

If I understood correctly, these were pulled from a Sidewinder hull by Fred Archibald


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like the Sidewinder hull was popular. Would love to get more info on this.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Give 'em a call Jan, I'm sure they'd love a review.
They're just getting back in production and would love the attention.

  

Invite them to the forum so they can add their own old pics to this section.

Found pics of a '73 on a Craigslist server:


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

IT IS A VERY NICE BOAT, I KNOW A GUIDE OVER IN STEINHATCHEE THAT HAS ONE, THE BOAT IS AWSOME AND GOES VERY SKINNY. HIS NAME CAPT TOMMY THOMPSON.


ALEX


----------



## Capt._Ron_Barton (May 8, 2009)

Hey Brett, thats my sons 73 shipoke you posted pix of, I went to look at a pushpoll for sale and started talking about fishing with the guy next thing I know he's showing me the boat under a cover in a shed. I bought the poll and boat, the next mourning I sold it to my son. Those pix I posted on fs fourm they were taken the night I bought it.

It is a sweet riding hull, rides well in ruff water. On the title it is listed as a sidewinder. From what we found out it is about #4 Shipoke made. It has a 98 115hp yam with inshore foot you can't see in pic's, runs like new still.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum stumpjumper.
Isn't there an old model hull called a stumpjumper?
I remember seeing one somewhere.
I re-googled the pics and sure enough I ended up at your old FS post.
Checked my hard drive and found them in my Craigslist folder.
Oh well, hope you don't mind my posting them here.
She's a good looking classic skiff.
Do you have any more pics of her we can add to this thread?
Daylight and afloat ones maybe?


----------



## Capt._Ron_Barton (May 8, 2009)

I don't mind Brett, i'll find some better pix and post. I am an old skiff buff my self just lucked into the Shipoke. Sidewinder has a site with a lot of info but didn't know much about the Shipoke.

I found while researching Shipoke Fred Archibald's son and grandson are with the sheriff's dept. here in pasco county fl. I'm trying to find who the 1st owner was but no luck yet. The Capt. I bought it from was a guide in the Key's for 10 years before he moved up here.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see more pix!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

A friend had a new one here in Tampa Bay back in the 80's. I don't remember where I found these shots, sorry about the quailty of pix


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> A friend had a new one here in Tampa Bay back in the 80's. I don't remember where I found these shots, sorry about the quailty of pix


cobb,

This is a completely different boat that's current production under the ShiPoke name.

The models from the 80's produced by the Archibald's were the 18 the current owners are producing under the same ShiPoke name and a copy of the Willy "SloPoke" known as a ShiPoke 15.

If your friend owned a blue ShiPoke 15 in the 80's good chances are I'm the current owner of the same boat. 

Check out this thread:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1237311325


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

where can i find the exact boat in the above pictures, i want one! simple, clean, and huge decks


----------

